# fluffy's bulk



## fluffy (Sep 9, 2003)

27 years old, male, 6'0", 182 lbs, ~12-15% BF (stopped tracking BF%, just sticking with my diet, weight scale, mirror, and how tights the pants feel )

Training for a combo of strength and size, bulking. Split:
*M -
T Chest, Calves
W Back
T Shoulders, Abs
F -
S Legs, Calves
S Arms, Abs*

Diet:
*7 AM (52/91/24 grams P/C/F, 788 calories)
Whey 33/5/2
Oats 9/54/6
Grapefruit Juice 2/26/0
Natural PB 8/6/16

9:30 AM (41/31/11, 387 cal)
Whey 33/5/2
Grapefruit Juice 2/26/0
Flaxmeal 6/0/9

12:00 PM (25/50/12, 408 cal)
Chicken Pizza 25/50/12

3 PM (48/40/17, 505 cal)
Chicken Breast 42/0/4
Brown Rice 5/35/2
Green Beans 1/5/0
Butter (0/0/11)

6 PM (44/51/20, 556 cal)
Tuna 33/0/2
Brown Rice 5/35/2
Green Beans 2/10/0
Spinach 4/6/0
Olive Oil 0/0/16

9:30 PM Post-Workout (44/86/3, 547 cal)
Whey 44/6/3
Dextrose 0/80/0

10:30 PM (39/16/18, 378 cal)
Tuna 33/0/2
Green Beans 2/10/0
Spinach 4/6/0
Olive Oil 0/0/16

DAY TOTAL: 293/364/105 grams P/C/F, 3569 cal, 33/41/26 % PCF*

The only supps are multi-vitamin, and glucosamine. May add creatine soon

Max Lifts as of 9/9/2003:
*Deadlift (strapped) 405 lbs
Squat ~245 lbs (est)
Bench ~205 lbs (est)*

Right now recovering from wrist injuries from July so limited in some exercises. Also picked up a cold this weekend blehhh


----------



## fluffy (Sep 9, 2003)

*BB Bench Press, Flat:
45 x 10
135 x 5
155 x 2
180 x 2
180 x 2
180 x 2
180 x 2
180 x 2
135 x 15*

*DB Bench Press, Incline:
60s x 9
60s x 6*

*DB Flies, Incline:
30s x 10
30s x 10*

*Parallel Bar Chest Dips:
BW x 12
BW x 9*

*Cybex Press Calf Raises (Toes Straight) SS Plate Tibialis Raises:
470 x 16 + 370 x 10 SS 45 x 35
470 x 12 + 370 x 8 SS 45 x 30
470 x 8 + 370 x 6 SS 45 x 25
470 x 6 + 370 x 6 SS 45 x 20*


----------



## butterfly (Sep 9, 2003)

Welcome to journal world


----------



## fluffy (Sep 10, 2003)

gracias


----------



## sheik yerbouti (Sep 10, 2003)

picked up a cold??? well, gesundheit!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 10, 2003)

gracias (part deux), mr. yerbouti  i'm pretty much back to normal now

*BB Deadlift (Strapped):
45 x 5
135 x 5
225 x 5
315 x 2
365 x 3
365 x 2
365 x 1 + 1
315 x 5
315 x 4 + 1
225 x 10 + 2*
i  deadlift

*Pullups, Wide Overhand Grip:
BW x 9.5
BW x 6
BW x 5*

*Technogym Low Cable Row, Narrow Neutral Grip:
100 x 8 + 50 x 8
100 x 6 + 50 x 8*
nice 'n slow

*DB Row (Each Arm):
70 x 8
70 x 6*
fast 'n ugly


----------



## Jodi (Sep 10, 2003)

What are you shooting for daily macros anyway?  I like your plan but I'm a tad concerned about the amount of fat.  I was thinking you would probably want to stay around 90-95G a day.


----------



## fluffy (Sep 10, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> What are you shooting for daily macros anyway?  I like your plan but I'm a tad concerned about the amount of fat.  I was thinking you would probably want to stay around 90-95G a day.



Thanks for stopping by and the advice, Jodi

I aim for 30/40/30 PCF. To be honest for all I know I might be taking in 95 or 115 grams of fat now instead of 105 -- it's pretty difficult to measure things like PB or olive oil exactly. I've had great success with anywhere around 25-30% protein, 40-50% carbs, 20-30% fats. I started off with 40/40/20 PCF, but as my bulk went on I had to keep upping carbs and fats. I don't use supps, except for whey, multivitamin, and glucosamine. My progress:
August 2002: http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=337302 
August 2003: http://www.villagephotos.com/pubbrowse.asp?selected=407178 

I'm just restarting my bulk now after a mini-cut and am thinking to keep fats and protein the same and just up the carbs whenever I plateau. So eventually the relative proportion of fats will decrease. Sounds good?


----------



## fluffy (Sep 11, 2003)

gonna move my journal to a different site but will hang out here too


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by fluffy *_
> Thanks for stopping by and the advice, Jodi
> 
> I aim for 30/40/30 PCF. To be honest for all I know I might be taking in 95 or 115 grams of fat now instead of 105 -- it's pretty difficult to measure things like PB or olive oil exactly. I've had great success with anywhere around 25-30% protein, 40-50% carbs, 20-30% fats. I started off with 40/40/20 PCF, but as my bulk went on I had to keep upping carbs and fats. I don't use supps, except for whey, multivitamin, and glucosamine. My progress:
> ...


Yup sounds good.  If you notice yourself gaining too much fat I would readjust.  Its all about the healthy carbs while bulking


----------



## fluffy (Sep 11, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> Yup sounds good.  If you notice yourself gaining too much fat I would readjust.  Its all about the healthy carbs while bulking



cool, thanks Jodi  mmmmm carbs.... are you the same Jodi as on DP's and w8's site?


----------



## Jodi (Sep 12, 2003)




----------



## fluffy (Sep 12, 2003)

i'll be seeing you there as well then


----------

